# Problème Carte graphique



## urraca (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai fait un upgrade à Tiger de mon PB 12" G4 avec 638Mb de RAM.
Tout va bien, install OK.
Hier soir, je mets un DVD et l'ecran foire complétement, on dirait bien un problème de carte graphique. Quand j'allume c'est net, l'' installation c'est net aussi, j'ai mon desktop net et puis apres 3 secondes ça foire, rien n'est clair le blanc trop brillant avec du bleu qui perce dans certains points. :mouais: 
J'ai une nvidia GeForce 4MX. - Merci de me donner quelques idées.
​


----------

